# Sono un babbo helpppp imac!!

## Phemt

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

ragazzi sono disperato!

Mio padre ha incasinato il suo imac così ho proposto di installargli gentoo.

Trovatomi davanti a mac-fdisk  però, dopo innumerevoli tentativi mi sono detto: hei, perchè non usare il partizionatore di mandrake 9.1rc1 per power pc?

Bene....solo che su mac il cofanetto dei cd si apre dalla tastiera una volta avviato mac OSX....che non c'è più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Sad: 

Non c'è una combinazione per farlo aprire al boot?

Quello mi apre in due se per domani non ha qualcosa di utilizzabile e purtroppo io di imac so ben poco  :Question: 

----------

## Phemt

scusate, me ne ha postati 2   :Shocked: 

----------

